# MORE cool photos!!!!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I keep finding them.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: MORE cool photos!!!! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I keep finding them.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: MORE cool photos!!!! (PerL)*

That 1st pic makes me


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

My God what an 4x4 that is Sepp!! Any info on that
vehicle??


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

I don't have any info at all.
I'll try to find some...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: MORE cool photos!!!! (Sepp)*

Thought I'd give you this;








Oh and yes, got off work early today to take this picture














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WAUOla at 4:26 PM 8-16-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: MORE cool photos!!!! (WAUOla)*

Is it an A1? Or perhaps a converted road car? And who's is it? I can clearly see the text, it is/was Norwegian...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: MORE cool photos!!!! (PerL)*

My guess, and I really mean guess is that it's a converted road car.
The pictured car has the production mirrors, and every A1 I have seen so far has had the smaller round mirrors.
So far.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Not at liberty to say Per, hence the cencored decals.
But, as for now, I'm really amused of your guesses!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

*WOW!!!*


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

Same car but now Walter is in it.
http://img168.imageshack.us/im...7.jpg
Made de pic myself..











_Modified by JeroenGT at 9:35 PM 9/11/2006_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: MORE cool photos!!!! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Is it an A1? Or perhaps a converted road car?

No. No.

_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_My guess, and I really mean guess is that it's a converted road car.
The pictured car has the production mirrors, and every A1 I have seen so far has had the smaller round mirrors.
Not converted. No.
So if NOT an A1, then ...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: MORE cool photos!!!! (WAUOla)*

Some might enjoy this too;
http://home.no.net/audicars/fi...o.wmv


_Modified by WAUOla at 2:53 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow for an F1 driver he was struggling with that quat


----------

